# Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?



## Gast1919 (27. März 2011)

*Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Ich wollte mir einen Adapter kaufen um meine 2xGehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V runterzuschalten.
Prozessor (Boxed) läuft im Idle mit 35°, dank den 2 LED Lüftern, doch sind diese mit 12 Volt unglaublich laut.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob ich diese mit Adapter auf 7 Volt runterschalten sollte oder lieber gleich auf 5 Volt.
Weil habe Angst, dass die Kühlleistung der Lüfter mit 5 Volt nicht mehr ausreichend genug sind & die LED's nicht mehr gut sichtbar sind.

Denn auf 7 Volt takten wäre ich denke mal am Optimal, weil ich mir eh Antivibrations-Rahmen für die beiden LED Lüfter holen wollte & da es eher stark vibriert..

Was sagt ihr dazu?


Danke schonmal.


----------



## Koyote (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Ich würde einen neuen Kühler und Lüfter kaufen, ist nun auch nicht die Welt, was der kostet.


----------



## Astrong (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Stimme ich zu... 

Wieviele Adern hat denn der Lüfter bzw. wieviele Pins?  2 oder 3? Wenn er 3 hat kannst du ihn doch mittels Mainboard-Control steuern.  Oder hat er den breiten 4-Pin für Laufwerke etc.? Dann könntest du ihn umpolen auf 7v indem du zwei bestimmte Kabel verdrehst aber welche das sind weis ich leider nicht, aber du darfst dann auf jedenfall nichts mehr hinten dranhängen, da es sonst nen Kurzschluss geben kann.

Aber wie gesagt, kauf dir lieber was ordentliches...

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Katana 3

kostet nicht die Welt und ist deutlich besser


----------



## Koyote (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Oder gleich nen Mugen / Brocken wenn er ins Case passt. Kauf dir noch Silent Wings und alles wird gut


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Wieso sollte er sich einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen. 
Er hat gesagt, die anderen zwei Lüfter sind ihm zu laut und er möchte sie gerne drosseln.....

@TE
Kauf dir entweder solche Adapter oder einfach zwei Potentiometer, so kannst du die Lüfter immer so regeln wie du willst. 
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Potentiometer Drehregler
Sowas kannst du zB in eine leere Slotblende einbauen, etc.


----------



## Rico2751988 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Ob du jetzt auf 5V oder 7V laufen lässt macht jetzt nicht sooo den Unterschied. Ich würde 7V nehmen, ist vernachlässigbar "lauter" als 5V, schaufelt aber bisl mehr Luft. 5V würd ich auch deswegen nicht nehmen, da du je nach Modell der Lüfter auch Anlaufprobleme haben kannst, die bei 7V nicht vorkommen sollten.

Gruß


----------



## Gast1919 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Dann werde ich mir Montag bei Caseking entweder so ein Regler holen oder ein Adapter auf 7V.

Danke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Ich würde da lieber zu einer Lüftersteuerung für den PCI Slot nehmen -> Xigmatek Monocool Fan Controller die reicht für 3 Lüfter


----------



## Gast1919 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Ja, ich wollte statt die von Xigmatek lieber die von Lian Li nehmen, wegen der Qualität.
Nur Problem ist wenn ich so ein Regler habe, bin ich nie zufrieden mit der Einstellung & ändere es immer wieder 

Nja vielleicht Regler auf niedrigste Stufe im Office Betrieb & während Gaming auf Maximale Stufe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Lian Li wird die Teile auch nicht selber bauen, und die mit stufenloser Regelung ist quasi so teuer das man schon eher eine günstige Steuerung für den 3,5" Schacht für den Fronteinbau bekommt. Einstellen würde ich die so das es einen gesunden Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung ergibt.-> Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller


----------



## Gast1919 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Gehäuse LED Lüfter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V?*

Mein Gehäuse hat eine Fronttür & somit ist leider der Einbau des Scythe Kaze Fancontroller nicht möglich.

Welchen findet ihr besser von Aerocool?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ol-F4XT-4x-Fancontroller-525-Zoll::15468.html

oder den

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ol-F6XT-6x-Fancontroller-525-Zoll::15469.html

Denn diese müssten passen & habe eh ein Aerocool gehäuse ;p


----------

